# Quill stem adapters to threadless



## russw25 (7 mo ago)

Does anyone use these for trail riding or does everyone suggest not using this for trail riding?

I have a ebike that has the really tall folding handlebars. (Like the Lectric's)
I would like to changer the bars to BMX style. My forks are the threaded type so I would need to use an adapter to mount the Stem itself on. 

I am concerned about the strength of this setup. I am an old guy in the 50's and the trails are usually just hiking or walking trails with roots and rocks. 

Is this a bad idea? 

I was hoping to find a stem adapter made with steel but most of them are alloy of some sort. 

What is the weak link here? and any options available anyone knows of?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

You have a quill stem on an ebike? Doesn’t sound right. But Nitto makes a really robust adapter. Put some pics in the thread.


----------



## russw25 (7 mo ago)

2xPneu said:


> You have a quill stem on an ebike? Doesn’t sound right. But Nitto makes a really robust adapter. Put some pics in the thread.


Thank you for the response. Here is what I am working with and what I would like to do. The local bike shop has me questioning this for safety reasons.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i guarantee whatever you are trying to do, is much safer than the contraption you already have...


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i guarantee whatever you are trying to do, is much safer than the contraption you already have...


Agreed. The quill adapter, stem, and bar will be better than a locking handlebar. I have used a quill adapter on a commuting bike for years without issue. Not mountain biking but daily riding all season.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

At the risk of shilling for myself here’s a Nitto adapter I’m not using, PM me if you want it.
If not at least you know what one looks like.


----------



## russw25 (7 mo ago)

2xPneu said:


> At the risk of shilling for myself here’s a Nitto adapter I’m not using, PM me if you want it.
> If not at least you know what one looks like.


Thank you very much. Not sure how to message you but would like to hear more about the adapter you have. Just asking how is this different than the one I have? it looks a little more robust and I am all about that.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

Yours is fine.


----------



## russw25 (7 mo ago)

2xPneu said:


> Yours is fine.


Thank you,


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I've been using one like yours on a 1985 Fuji with BBS02 mid drive; feels solid and no problems.


----------



## russw25 (7 mo ago)

I went for it guys and no issues as yet. Thanks for the input.


----------

